
TechMeme Gives Up On Fully Automated News - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/12/03/techmeme-gives-up-on-fully-automated-news/
======
sh1mmer
I think it's interesting that Arrington assumes that humans remove
objectivity. The BBC for example was always seen as an objective observer of
news in the UK. If an editor merely caught "temporal" errors then I don't see
a problem.

------
suedehead
I had always assumed it was setup this way, via an algorithm selecting
newsworthy stories with an editor pushing out the best ones, that would at
least explain the bias and lack of spam.

------
AndrewWarner
Misleading headline, don't you think? Techmeme never tried to be fully
automated.

